# zazzicare



## elemika

Ciao a tutti,
il mio problema  e' "zazzicare".

Esempio:
_Ormai è tutto il giorno che zazzico; poi scriverò i risultati_
Dal vocabolario Aretino:
= armeggiare, trafficare con qualcosa
http://imparalaretino.altervista.org/Vocabolario/Z/zazzicare.htm

Dal WR dizionario: 
Trafficare = mess around with

Si puo tradurre "zazzicare" con "mess about", "bother with"???

I'm already messing about all the day long; then I'll wright (down) the results????

E' "zazzicare" una parola tanto regionale/dialettale?

Grazie!


----------



## Akire72

Zazzicare is not very common and mainly Tuscan. It means to be trying to something without a precise plan in mind and try to get some results:

I've been messing/mocking about all day, in the end I'll write the results (I've come up with).

I'm not sure about the English version, to me they mean that I haven't done much all day, while zazzicare means that I've tried different solutions.


----------



## rrose17

Akire72 said:


> I've been messing/mocking about all day, in the end I'll write the results (I've come up with).
> 
> I'm not sure about the English version, to me they mean that I haven't done much all day, while zazzicare means that I've tried different solutions.


 
How about
I've been trying this and that all day. Now I'll write up the results.
I think messing about sounds like you haven't been doing anything serious.


----------



## Akire72

Rose is right. Can you provide more context? Let's see if we can find something more suitable!


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Akire e rrose!
Ecco il contesto ( si tratta di un metodo analitico):
_Mi manca il kit specifico.  
Ho preparato i reagenti da  solo ed ho ottenuto risultati un po’ strani
Pero' continuo con questo protocollo sperimentale: ormai è tutto il giorno che zazzico ; poi scriverò i risultati._


----------



## Akire72

A questo punto io direi:

I've been working on it all day, I will write down the results in the end.

Oppure anche:

I've been trying all day long, ...


----------



## elemika

Perfect!!!
Thank you both for your help!
Have a nice day


----------



## Akire72

Guarda cosa ho trovato:

Zazzicare: usare senza competenza.

Bello questo sito in cui ci sono tanti modi di dire dialettali/regionali!


----------



## laurentius87

Non ho mai sentito dire "zazzicare", dev'essere proprio una voce dialettale toscana!


----------



## Akire72

Sì sì, vero! Non esiste neanche sul vocabolario come termine regionale!


----------



## Murphy

Akire72 said:


> I've been messing/m*u*cking about all day, in the end I'll write the results (I've come up with).
> 
> .


----------



## elemika

> Zazzicare: usare senza competenza.


Well,
messing/mucking about it all day;
trying this and that all day;
working on it all day;

e tutto questo perche' usiamo qualcosa senza competenza! 

Grazie a tutti!
@Akire: grazie anche per il link! Molto utile!


----------



## Odysseus54

My wife says "putzing around" - I believe it is originally Yiddish, but it is now widely used.


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> My wife says "putzing around" - I believe it is originally Yiddish, but it is now widely used.


'Putz' (from which that expression comes) is also a Yiddish word for _penis _as well as_ fool/idiot_.


----------



## Corsicum

laurentius87 said:


> Non ho mai sentito dire "zazzicare", dev'essere proprio una voce dialettale toscana!


Yes, see also :
Vocabolario dell'uso toscano (1863) :
*Zazzicare*_ : darsi da fare, almanaccare per giungere a un fine._
http://books.google.fr/books?id=jfE...zicare&lr=&cd=9#v=onepage&q=Zazzicare&f=false 

I piaceri della campagna di Camilla Colombi 2008
_È il posto preferito di Mario e ci passa giornate intere a *zazzicare* con i vari __utensili “_
_http://books.google.fr/books?id=4ae...icare&lr=&cd=27#v=onepage&q=zazzicare&f=false_


----------



## byrne

Another option might be (from what I gather it means)
_I've been fiddling about all day...._


----------



## CPA

Charles Costante said:


> 'Putz' (from which that expression comes) is also a Yiddish word for _penis _as well as_ fool/idiot_.


 
Fascinating! Rather like _ cazzeggiare. _


----------



## Bookmom

I've been fiddling, tinkering, toying, puttering, monkeying around with it all day!


----------



## Akire72

CPA said:


> Fascinating! Rather like _ cazzeggiare. _


 
Mind you! It's rather different! Cazzeggiare means that you laze about wasting your time doing nothing. Zazzicare is absolutely NOT vulgar and means that you are (yeah, maybe Bookmom is right) fiddling around with something trying to get some result. It's not a waste of time, it's trying to do something useful without really knowing what you are doing.

Eg.:

Smetti di zazzicare con/su codesto telefono, tanto non lo aggiusti di certo!


----------



## elemika

Sembra che sia una parola molto utile nella nostra vita!
E come si pronuncia?
[dzadzikare] o [zazzikare]?


----------



## Akire72

Si pronuncia [tsattsicare] con la Z dura di zoccolo/zucchero/zazzera, non la z [dz] dolce di zanzara.


----------



## elemika

> Si pronuncia [tsattsicare] con la Z dura di zoccolo/zucchero/zazzera, non la z [dz] dolce di zanzara


Grazie !!!
Mi avete aiutato tanto!

Bouna domenica a tutti!


----------



## prowlerxpla

Akire72 said:


> Si pronuncia [tsattsicare] con la Z dura di zoccolo/zucchero/zazzera, non la z [dz] dolce di zanzara.


Guarda che mi sa che ti sbagli, qui nell'impero romano, zoccolo zucchero e zazzera si pronunciano con la z dolce di zanzara (zazzera sicuro, zoccolo e zucchero dipende un po' dalla zona), zazzicare non l'ho mai sentito, ma lo pronuncerei con la z dolce [dz], anche perchè di zeta ne ha tre, e quella iniziale porta a pronunciare anche le altre due come dolci, una parola molto vicina che significa quasi la stessa cosa, nazzicare, si pronuncia con le due z dure [tz], ma non ha la zeta iniziale.


----------



## Akire72

Non mi sbaglio affatto. Noi Etruschi la pronunciamo così. Non vorrai mica insegnare a me come si dice zazzicare, zoccolo e zucchero! E scusa se non pecco di falsa modestia! Comunque fai pure una riprova sull'OP: zucchero, zoccolo, zazzera.






; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## prowlerxpla

Akire72 said:


> Non mi sbaglio affatto. Noi Etruschi la pronunciamo così.


 Tribù ribelli, 


Akire72 said:


> Non vorrai mica insegnare a me come si dice zazzicare, zoccolo e zucchero! E scusa se non pecco di falsa modestia!


 Zazzichi con gli zoccoli pieni di zucchero ogni giorno? eeeee non lo sapevo che eri della provincia etrusca dove usano zazzicare





Akire72 said:


> Comunque fai pure una riprova sull'OP: zucchero, zoccolo, zazzera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Dovrò fare una mozione in Senato per mandare qualche manipolo o addirittura una legione in Etruria, questi Etruschi, pronunciano diversamente da noi e c'hanno pure ragione .


----------



## Odysseus54

prowlerxpla said:


> Tribù ribelli,



In effetti anche noi umbro/piceni diciamo zoccola e bazzicare e zozzo con la 'z' di 'stron....boli'.



> Dovrò fare una mozione in Senato per mandare qualche manipolo o addirittura una legione in Etruria, questi Etruschi, pronunciano diversamente da noi e c'hanno pure ragione .


Fai be' - e il Zzenato mandera' detti manipoli a punire i fedeli alleati di Roma contro il Cartaginese, su mozzione di un filopunico degli Inzubri ?  

Fat chanze, Bubba


----------



## prowlerxpla

Odysseus54 said:


> In effetti anche noi umbro/piceni diciamo zoccola e bazzicare e zozzo con la 'z' di 'stron....boli'.


E voi bravi Umbropiceni qui vi siete adeguati alla pronuncia imperiale, zoccola con la zeta[tz]dura e' tollerata vista la folta presenza di senatori capuani, è zazzera con la zeta[tz]dura che non si è mai sentita.





Odysseus54 said:


> Fai be' - e il Zzenato mandera' detti manipoli a punire i fedeli alleati di Roma contro il Cartaginese, su mozzione di un filopunico degli Inzubri ?
> 
> Fat chanze, Bubba


Il generale Giugurta sta già preparando le truppe, gli antesignani sono già partiti, alea iacta est


----------



## Akire72

prowlerxpla said:


> Tribù ribelli,  Zazzichi con gli zoccoli pieni di zucchero ogni giorno? *Ebbene sì.* *La sera quando arrivo a casa [che si pronuncia con la S dura non con la S vibrata] mi metto gli zoccoli, mi bevo un caffè con un cucchiaino di zucchero e mi metto a zazzicare al computer fino all'ora di cena. *eeeee non lo sapevo che eri della provincia etrusca dove usano zazzicare Dovrò fare una mozione in Senato per mandare qualche manipolo o addirittura una legione in Etruria, questi Etruschi, pronunciano diversamente da noi e c'hanno pure ragione .


Guarda, non ti nego che quando vado al paese di mia mamma (che è sarda) inizio ad amorbidire le s e le z anch'io, come nel resto d'Italia. Ma quando ho un dubbio fonetico, basta "switchare" al mio vernacolo e automaticamente la parola mi viene esatta. Fantastico! Poi dicono che noi Fiorentini parliamo male l'italiano... E' la televisione fatta da Romani e Milanesi che ci rovina!


----------



## Corsicum

Akire72 said:


> Ma quando ho un dubbio fonetico, basta "switchare" al mio vernacolo e automaticamente la parola mi viene esatta. Fantastico!


Toscano : _zazzicare_ 
Sardo *: *_zazzera* =*__ bionda spettinata artificiosamente_
Longobardo : _zazza = ciocca di capelli_
Corso * : _Zazzello (zazzé.llo) = __capro espiatorio = __scapegoat_

* _A bit Etruscan or little bit more_


----------



## -GS-

Akire72 said:


> Poi dicono che noi Fiorentini parliamo male l'italiano... E' la televisione fatta da Romani e Milanesi che ci rovina!



Hai proprio ragione da vendere, vecchio mio! Io sono veneto, quindi per quanto riguarda la "purezza" della pronuncia dovrei essere l'ultimo ad avere il diritto d'esprimersi, però sentire la nostra povera lingua maltrattata (in certi casi addirittura storpiata, e non sto esagerando!) da alcuni autoreferenziali ed autocelebrativi "professionisti dell'informazione" (sic!) fa proprio cadere le braccia...
Sia ben chiaro: non ce l'ho con la categoria dei giornalisti in particolare, solo con quelli che - dato che hanno la non umile pretesa d'apparire in video - trattano l'italiano (mi riferisco particolarmente alla pronuncia) come fosse una pezza da piedi!

Scusate lo sfogo...


----------

